# I hope I'm getting through...



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

It's painfully obvious that the horse in the stall next to Wiski is being abused. Only yesterday did I really see the extent...

I cringed and expected to see someone get killed yesterday with the complete stupidity in the handling of this poor 5 year old mare. The owner just turned 18 and said she's had the horse for 3 years. She mentioned that the horse had only had ground training before she got it. 

About the mare...let's see if I can find those pics...

She's actually a very cute little mare, seems very sweet but now has some serious temperament issues. She's reared, rolled with the rider on top, bucks like a rodeo and so on and so on and she is also VERY head shy.

Yesterday I saw the owner's boyfriend whipping her and hitting her in the face with a riding crop!! She hasn't had her feet trimmed in WHO KNOWS how long, in fact, her hooves are cracking and chipping and she was nearly limping yesterday. 

I've never even seen a racehorse worked into the sweat this horse had DRIPPING off of her before they were done. Put into the stall all sweating in the middle of the night in 35f weather with no blanket... The boyfriend is around 300lbs and the horse is only about 900 or so and he rides her till she's worn out before the owner even gets on.

Today I saw him saddling her, pulling her girth SO TIGHT that it looked like she was arching her back from the pain, and when it was removed there was a crease in her body from it. 

To get her to canter they smack her around and kicker her or the boyfriend whips her when the girlfriend is on top. 

Oh, and the horse has only been turned out a couple times in the last couple years... imagine only taking your horse out to work it into a lather of sweat every time you saw it with no warm up or cooldown before being put back into a stall with food and water waiting...of course it's a little bitter.

That is all JUST the tip of the iceberg I'm sure.

So today when the boyfriend and owner started horseplaying at the barn by whipping each other with horse whips and he left ****ed off... I took the time to have a talk with the owner.

Oh and the bit, is a twisted wire jointed bit... VERY VERY small wire mind you and she's got a VERY heavy hand...

I asked her what she thought about her boyfriend being so harsh with the horse... she didn't like it!... go figure. I told her... "well I don't agree with his idea of discipline.. I'd hate to see such a beautiful horse being ruined by turning headshy and skittish because someone was too rough with it." She said she's tried to tell him not to be so rough but he doesn't listen.. which I can EASILY believe since he gives MY horse treats by hand... NO FREAKING WONDER WISKI ISN'T GETTING BETTER ABOUT MOUTHING!!! sorry... 
anyways.. I told her, "it's your horse, and you need to put your foot down for her sake!"... 

All I have to say is... I Hope I'm getting through... even just a little... otherwise this is going to be a dead horse or a rescue horse... or a dead owner.

That was my rant... I'll let you all know if it ever gets any better...

Oh btw, this is her, they don't clean her stall much... every few days maybe... smells like ammonia...


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Ditch the boyfriend is what i would do or accidentally lead him behind a known kicker ( innocent look ) Seriously that is ridiculous, can you try to sneak a few pics of him doing this to the horse? 
Someone is going to get hurt or the horse ruined beyond repair if something isn't done..man someone try that with one of mine...they wouldn't leave upright i'll put it that way


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That's awful. She looks WAY too small for a 300 lb, heavy handed guy.

Can the BO make a rule that harsh treatment of horses will not be permitted at her barn? Might snap him into reality, that people are noticing how he treats the horse.

I hope the best comes from this, she's a pretty little mare.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I can try to get some pictures of him with her... Just about every knowledgeable person at the barn knows about him... He's a high school student that's 18, thinks he knows everything about horses because his grandma had em and tries to butt into everyone else's horse business...

I wanted to tell her to ditch him... but he's paying for her horse board... I'd ALMOST take the mare in to rescue but I don't think I can handle a horse with that many issues... I probably wouldn't ride her that's for sure!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

did I mention she was nearly limping yesterday when they were trying to make her canter...

the owner bought some hoof trimmers today and did a cruddy repair job


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That's horribly sad. :[


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

The barn owner should have stepped in before now and put a stop to it.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Wait? This is all going on at the stable where you board? Um, where is your barn owner in all of this? Personally, if this is the type of stuff that is being allowed to take place then I would seriously think about finding a new place to keep your horse. Yeah that awful what is happening to the horse, but if your barn owner has not done anything by now then the owners of the horse are not the only ones to blame. Sorry, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

The actual owner is too old to even really come to the barn. Most the people act like there's nothing they can do about it but avoid working around them. I'm not even sure that the manager of the barn knows actually. People come and go to care for their horses but don't really stick around too long so it's not like people are there the whole time. 

I just remembered the owner of the horse has only been boarding there for 3 months now... so it's possible that the BO doesn't know yet.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Whose responsibility is it to take care of the horses? The manager? Or is it more of a self care type of facility? If there is a manager, they should be making sure that the stalls are being kept up and all the horses on the property are well cared for. Perhaps you could bring this to the attention of the management?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

It's more of a self care facility. It's a horse barn located on a dairy farm. They'll feed our hay for us but that's the extent of the care provided by the management. And actually it's an 8 year old boy who I've seen doing the hay feedings...


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

So the manager is an 8 year old boy? Or is there someone else you can talk to?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

OP - FYI - As a horse owner - I would be livid if I found out someone was posting photos of my horse online without permission.

As the saying goes - there are two sides to every story and the truth is typically in between.


----------

